# Suche Strategiespiel ( Seit Jahren :(



## Edralnar (9. Februar 2011)

Hi alle miteinander  

Folgendes suche seit Jahren ein Strategiespiel das Problem is ich weis nicht wies heißt etc, dies hab ich gespielt als ich 12 war, und des war nur ne demo  =(

Was ich aber noch weiß is der grundaufbau des spieles !

Das Spiel basiert auf drei ebenen d.h.    man konnte sich unter die erde bohren um dort  auf zu bauen und Resorcen zu famren 
dan die normal ebene und die letzte war über den Wolken  man konnte sich zwischen den eben hin und her telepotieren !

Das Spiel Spielt in der Zukunkt, markantes merkmal war das man riesiege Roboter bauen konnt.

Das war auch schon wieder mehr weiß ich leider nimma =( aber is doch irgend wie in meinem Kopf geblieben !

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe !


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Februar 2011)

Wann warst du den 12 Jahre, das würde die Eingrenzung vielleicht noch verbessern?!


----------



## Edralnar (9. Februar 2011)

Vor 8 Jahren also 2002 , bin mir da aber auch net zu 100 % sicher das ich 12 war, ich schätze mal es war zwischen 

2002 -  2004


----------



## Oggtr (9. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht das Spiel ,, Perimeter''


----------



## Painkiller (9. Februar 2011)

Das Spiel hört sich interessant an. Ich würd´s auch gerne wissen, wie es heißt.

Klingt nach einer Mischung aus Supreme Commander und Dungeon Keeper.


----------



## Edralnar (9. Februar 2011)

Also hab mich im internet wegen  dem spiel ''Perimeter'' erkundigt also von der grafik kommt es schon hin das problem is das ich nichts zwecks den ebenen endeckt habe,  also ist es das leider nicht ist.


----------



## kassi (9. Februar 2011)

Echtzeit-Strategiespiel ? Wikipedia Vielleicht findest Du es unten was in der Auswahl...viel Glück!


----------



## The_Rock (9. Februar 2011)

Earth 2150?


----------



## Edralnar (9. Februar 2011)

Mhh  hab alle durch geschaut is leider auch keines davon =(

Bei Earth 2150 hab ich mir auch viedos angeschaut das problem ist, das nirgends wo erkennbar ist das da mit den drei ebenen möglich ist geschweigeden diese Riesen Roboter, oder ist das möglich ?

und es geht gerade einfach nicht in diesen Videos hervor ?


----------



## Painkiller (9. Februar 2011)

War es vllt. das hier?

Thandor News

oder 

- Battle Isle 1 bis 3
- Battle Isle: Der Andosia-Konflikt


----------



## The_Rock (9. Februar 2011)

Edralnar schrieb:


> Bei Earth 2150 hab ich mir auch viedos angeschaut das problem ist, das nirgends wo erkennbar ist das da mit den drei ebenen möglich ist geschweigeden diese Riesen Roboter, oder ist das möglich ?
> 
> und es geht gerade einfach nicht in diesen Videos hervor ?


 
Hm, also so riesig waren die Roboter da nicht.
Zumindest Untergrund-Levels gabs aber:
http://www.sf-radio.net/games/bilder/earth2160_2g.jpg

Kann mich eigentlich selbst kaum noch ans Spiel erinnern. Sorry 

Da fällt mir noch Metal Fatigue ein. Spielt auf drei Ebenen und beherbergt viele Roboter 

Edit: Verdammt, Doppelpost. Sorry


----------



## Edralnar (9. Februar 2011)

Thandor News wars leider auch net ich kenns aber war echt nen lustiges game 

Battle Isle 1 bis 3  wars leider auch net 


und zwecks Earth 2150 war es dort vllt möglich quasi noch dazu eine wolken stadt zuerbauen ?


----------



## Cinnayum (9. Februar 2011)

Ich muss ein bisschen nachdenken, ich hab das auch gespielt.

Metal Fatigue ! So hieß das.

Roboter Arme klauen und anbaun. Ja das war lustig.


----------



## Edralnar (9. Februar 2011)

Jaaa   es war Metal Fatigue     vielen vielen dank


----------



## The_Rock (9. Februar 2011)

Bitte bitte


----------



## Painkiller (9. Februar 2011)

Ich glaub ich bau mir ne Old-School pc. Denk mal nicht das diese Perlen auf W7 laufen, oder?


----------



## Zerebo (10. Februar 2011)

Metal Fatigue war eines meiner absoluten Lieblingsspiele.
Unter der Erde haben riesige Panzerarmeen und Türme sich bekämpft(riesen Massaker), im Orbit haben Bomber um Solaranlagen gekämpft und ab und zu ist ein Kampfroboter vorbei geflogen und auf der Erde haben die Roboter gegeneinander gekämpft.
Das beste war das man die Roboter selber aus verschiedenen Torsos Armen und Beinen zusammenstellen konnte und es gab coole ALienartefakte.
Ein 2. Teil wäre großartig.


----------



## Crest-FacToR (4. April 2011)

Metal Fatigue ist ziemlich cool gewesen, nur das Balancing war nicht so optimal.... mit 20 Panzern konnte man einen Roboter zerstören...


----------

